# Nintendo 3DS



## al (Mar 23, 2010)

holy crap - this could be awesome....

http://kotaku.com/5499697/nintendo-announces-new-hardware-the-nintendo-3ds?skyline=true&s=i

http://kotaku.com/5499784/what-we-know-and-think-we-know-about-the-nintendo-3ds


----------



## the B (Mar 23, 2010)

I thought it'd be even cooler than that...


----------



## al (Mar 23, 2010)

the B said:


> I thought it'd be even cooler than that...



well I guess they could've included automatic ninja powers and robot butlers and ejector seats and lasers and hover cars and light sabers....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2010)

Heh Virtual Boy 2.0..!


----------



## the B (Mar 23, 2010)

al said:


> well I guess they could've included automatic ninja powers and robot butlers and ejector seats and lasers and hover cars and light sabers....



Yeah, I was expecting at least those.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Mar 25, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh Virtual Boy 2.0..!


 
_Curses !!! You beat me to it..._
Let's hope unlike the last model, it does'nt give the user a wanging headache, during a couple of hours of use...


----------



## g force (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks kinda weak TBH.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2010)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> Curses !!! You beat me to it...
> Let's hope unlike the last model, it does'nt give the user a wanging headache, during a couple of hours of use...



It was my first thought when I heard the term 3D.


----------



## Silva (Mar 26, 2010)

That demo looks interesting. 

What I fear is that, not unlike the DS and the Wii, the cheapness of development will attract companies ready to deploy a bunch of sub-standard games with awful controls, misusing ideas that were in theory great. The first batch of NDS games actually had some that only made sense there. All I see now are games where using the touchscreen replaces browsing the options with the d-pad.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 7, 2010)

So it looks like it'll be released early next year. I'm thinking of getting one for my son. He'll only be one but I'll look after it for him until he's old enough.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2010)

Must say I do like the look of it but at around 180 quid that's a bit pricey for a handheld. Besides I've not picked up my DS lite once since getting an iPhone a year ago...


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 19, 2011)

£229 - £50 too expensive.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 19, 2011)

80 quid too expensive if you ask me, you can get a Wii or Xbox slim for that price and possibly a couple games...


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 19, 2011)

You'd look a right div playing an Xbox on the train.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 19, 2011)

Er...right then...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone got one?


----------



## kabbes (Mar 25, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Anyone got one?


 
I'll be waiting until there is a reason to get one.

My handheld tastes are very different to my home console tastes.  Thrills and spills I want on my plasma telly.  On the handhold, I want strategy RPG -- the kind of thing that will waste 50 hours, no bother.  All that works fine on the DS, doesn't need 3D.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2011)

I know a few Ninty diehards who have got one. But at 200 quid for three poxy hours of battery, and Nintendo telling devs not to bother making all games 3D my feeling now is to wait for the next version in 12-18 months which will be slimmer, better battery and have a better selection of games. Assuming I can tear myself away from my iPad4 or iPhone 7...


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Mar 25, 2011)

where's VR gone, the future I & the world imagined and hoped for in the 80's hasnt materialised in fact it's almost been erased from the collective conscious  I still wanna be fully emersed in a digitised world. oh no sorry there has been some films recently on the subject, but where's the reality/non reality.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 25, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I'll be waiting until there is a reason to get one.
> 
> My handheld tastes are very different to my home console tastes.  Thrills and spills I want on my plasma telly.  On the handhold, I want strategy RPG -- the kind of thing that will waste 50 hours, no bother.  All that works fine on the DS, doesn't need 3D.


 
Final Fantasy Tactics was pretty much the ultimate handheld game, and that didn't even need a DS - I rarely felt that the DS added anything significant with the touch screen, even when they were _trying really hard_.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Mar 25, 2011)

I've gotta admit I only didn't add anything relating to the ds 3d, because I haven't a clue about modern handhelds the last one I had was a gameboy. I been too lingering on the pauper side of life since childhood to buy toys for fun. I'll save and get one for my boy then I can become a kid again and nick it all the time


----------



## chriswill (Mar 25, 2011)

Just got mine. I like it

I feel pissed when playing it mind!

Anyone else got one? I need online friends


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 27, 2011)

Haven't got one myself either, but Pilotwings is tempting, and the 3D Zelda remake is going to be soooo hard to resist!


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 27, 2011)

I wants it, but I haven't got £185


----------



## TopCat (Mar 31, 2011)

Will there be a R4 or equivalent for this?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.r4king.com/r4isdhc-rts-card-for-nintendo-dsi-v1-4-v1-4-1-firmware.html

Will this work with my boys existing ds as well as the nds if I buy one?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 9, 2011)

I guess not many 3ds owners here?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2011)

Doesn't look like it...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 13, 2011)

Just too expensive at the moment. I'm in at about £120.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Just too expensive at the moment. I'm in at about £120.


 
This^^^


----------



## kabbes (Apr 13, 2011)

The expense doesn't help.  But personally I'm waiting for something actually worth playing on it.  The only thing to get more than an Edge 6-or-so thus far is, IIRC, Ridge Racer.  And I don't really want to play a racer on a handhold.

Meanwhile, it has reports of a crappy battery life and people turning the 3D off 'cos it's more trouble than it's worth.  Even aside from the lack of a killer app, I think I'll wait for the inevitable hardware upgrade.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 13, 2011)

kabbes said:


> The expense doesn't help.  But personally I'm waiting for something actually worth playing on it.  The only thing to get more than an Edge 6-or-so thus far is, IIRC, Ridge Racer.  And I don't really want to play a racer on a handhold.
> 
> Meanwhile, it has reports of a crappy battery life and people turning the 3D off 'cos it's more trouble than it's worth.  Even aside from the lack of a killer app, I think I'll wait for the inevitable hardware upgrade.



I really want to play Pilotwings, am hearing great things about the 3D in it.

Also, there's meant to be FANTASTIC built in software in the form of Mii streetpass, some rpg you can use random mii's in, face raiders, and the augmented reality stuff - that's what I want to play, sounds like pure Nintendo magic.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 13, 2011)

It's all potential at the moment though.  Hardware always has potential.  Often it isn't fulfilled.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 13, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Just too expensive at the moment. I'm in at about £120.


 
Yep, also the battery life is shite. Get the price below 150, double the battery life then I'll consider...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 3, 2011)

This bloke has had a tattoo of the augmented reality card on his wrist. 







Link


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2011)

Heh yeah saw this, mad bastard!


----------



## Jambooboo (May 14, 2011)

Picked one of these up today for the bargainous £150. Only played _Street Fighter 4 3D_ and _Ridge Racer 3D_ thus far - also got _Pro Evo 2011_ - but both of those are great.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 14, 2011)

150? Where from?


----------



## Jambooboo (May 14, 2011)

Gamestation, instore. 

From what I can tell though it's not nationwide. They're basically pricematching Grainger Games instore price, who have a strong store presence where I am (Manchester/North West). And so if there are no local Grainger Games where you are, Gamestation are not selling for £150. I ended up getting the 3DS from Gamestation though, as I had instore credit with them.

Got the games from Grainger Games though - _Street Fighter 4 3D_, _Ridge Racer 3D_ and _Pro Evo 2011_ for £65.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 7, 2011)

I am buying this for my son tomorrow. 

best game anyone?


----------



## Jambooboo (Jun 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> I am buying this for my son tomorrow.
> 
> best game anyone?



Until _Zelda: Ocarina of Time_ comes out later in the month, I'd say it's _Super Street Fighter IV_.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 8, 2011)

Can you get Link's Awakening on the virtual console for this now?


----------



## TopCat (Jun 8, 2011)

Cheers peeps.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 8, 2011)

My gf has one and so far its been hardly touched beyond the first week of getting it. in truth I.find the 3d a bit naff and hard to track moving things in. looking forward to zelda though, gf has it preordered. was also looking forward to mgs snake eater on it but just found out its being released for the 360 as part of a mgs hd collection which is awesome news.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 9, 2011)

I got him one, hope he likes it.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 10, 2011)

Can anyone advise on an R4 equivalent that works on the 3DS?


----------



## TopCat (Jun 13, 2011)

He loves the 3DS.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jun 18, 2011)

I gots _Ocarina Of Time_.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jambooboo said:


> I gots _Ocarina Of Time_.


 
yeah my gf got it yesterday from amazon, dying to have a go on it, have to wait till she has completed it, unfortunately that could be next christmas.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 20, 2011)

Street fighter iv is rather good. I like the 3D effects too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2011)

Jambooboo said:


> I gots _Ocarina Of Time_.


 
How many times can one game be re-sold? I got this free with Zelda on the GC nearly a decade ago...not sure 3D graphics are enough for me to want to pay for another n64 'update'...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 20, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How many times can one game be re-sold? I got this free with Zelda on the GC nearly a decade ago...not sure 3D graphics are enough for me to want to pay for another n64 'update'...



How many times will someone buy a classic film or an album on an updated format?

I'm actually playing this on the Gamecube right now, as LA Noire gathers dust. It's that good, a serious contender for best game ever.

It looks amazing on the 3DS...I just wish I had the money to spare 

eta: my kids are enjoying it too...so in addition to the likes of me, there must be a whole generation that never played the original. Why begrudge them a superb remake of arguably the best game ever?


----------



## Yetman (Jun 20, 2011)

revol68 said:


> mgs snake eater on it but just found out its being released for the 360 as part of a mgs hd collection which is awesome news.


 
sorry fricking WHAT?!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> How many times will someone buy a classic film or an album on an updated format?
> 
> I'm actually playing this on the Gamecube right now, as LA Noire gathers dust. It's that good, a serious contender for best game ever.
> 
> ...


 
There's a big difference between buy Dark Side of the Moon on CD because your tape is crap now and this. Nintendo are well known for reshashing their old titles with minor updates and selling them for full price.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 21, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> There's a big difference between buy Dark Side of the Moon on CD because your tape is crap now and this. Nintendo are well known for reshashing their old titles with minor updates and selling them for full price.



Maybe, in this case it isn't a minor update though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 21, 2011)

3d is a bit  meh


just  got a new 3d system.  it's not bad   just  a little pointless


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 23, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Just too expensive at the moment. I'm in at about £120.


 
(Replying to myself )

There's a shiny new 3DS waiting for me at home. I bought the white version with Super Mario 3DS Land for £150..which is about £120 excluding the game.

Looking forward to having a play, some great games beginning to come out. Apart from the Mario games there's Resident Evil Revelations, and Kid Icarus, which both look great!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2012)

Because of the games I'm er...a little tempted!


----------



## kabbes (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm tempted by a Vita, but, as ever, I'm waiting for some games that actually inspire me.

A new Disgaea would be a good start.  A port of Disgaea 3 is apparently coming to Vita and since I never played the PS3 version, this would appear to be a perfect reason to get a Vita.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2012)

kabbes said:


> I'm tempted by a Vita, but, as ever, I'm waiting for some games that actually inspire me.
> 
> A new Disgaea would be a good start.  A port of Disgaea 3 is apparently coming to Vita and since I never played the PS3 version, this would appear to be a perfect reason to get a Vita.



What stops me getting the 3DS isn't lack of games it's the fact that I've barely touched my DS lite in two year or so and that they're probably release a thinner better battery version in the next year...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 26, 2012)

The white 3ds is a lovely bit of kit. Super Mario 3D is just as addictive and enjoyable as the other mario games, the 3d is put to great use. Downloaded a demo of Resident Evil Revelations and it's fantastic, going to get it once I finish Mario.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 26, 2012)

We're loving the 3ds, it's a great little device.  I've played a few ds games on it and they can't compare for graphics.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 27, 2012)

Did you get Iwata in your spotpass thing because of the anniversary?


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll wait for the 3ds lite or whatever, the current hardware is fugly.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 28, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> I'll wait for the 3ds lite or whatever, the current hardware is fugly.


 
My "Ice white" console is a really lovely looking bit of kit. Love it


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Nov 26, 2012)

Has anyone seen any R4 or similar support for the 3DS out there?

ETA: The R4 works OK in the 3DS, I was after support for 3D game ROMS


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2013)

It's National StreetPass day! 

Anybody going to an event? I'm off to the North Wales one in Bangor later.

Get those green lights blinking!


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 28, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> The white 3ds is a lovely bit of kit. Super Mario 3D is just as addictive and enjoyable as the other mario games, the 3d is put to great use. Downloaded a demo of Resident Evil Revelations and it's fantastic, going to get it once I finish Mario.


I recommend buying the circle pad pro, makes games like Resident Evil/ Monster Hunter much more playable.


----------

